# Possible Stupid Title for Animal Crossing 3DS.



## JasonBurrows (Jan 26, 2011)

To all that remembered that Nintendo messed up the European Wii Game Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City 
If they get lazy again, they could and most likely will call it Animal Crossing: Let's be the Mayor.

Sadly it might happen or it may not, but that title really ruined it for me in Europe.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 26, 2011)

How about Animal Crossing: Wild World at War?

That outta sell fast.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 26, 2011)

How about Animal Crossing: Let's think of a really long, boring and extremely excessively stupid European title


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 26, 2011)

A title really bothers you that much?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 26, 2011)

@Jas0n They could have done soooo much better.
City Folk would have been acceptable.
I don't see why they changed it.


----------



## Disturbia (Jan 26, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> @Jas0n They could have done soooo much better.
> City Folk would have been acceptable.
> I don't see why they changed it.


Folk is a Germanic term and has no acceptable translation into Romance languages, and it's very hard to pronounce in many languages. It would just come out as City People, which doesn't sound a lot better than "Let's Go to the City". They just wanted something that's easy to translate & say.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 26, 2011)

Disturbia said:


> Folk is a Germanic term and has no acceptable translation into Romance languages, and it's very hard to pronounce in many languages. It would just come out as City People, which doesn't sound a lot better than "Let's Go to the City". They just wanted something that's easy to translate & say.


 
"Folk" can always be mis-pronounced as "****" in a lot of accents quite easily, too.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't really like "Animal Crossing: Let's be the mayor" It's got humor to it, but I really don't like it.


----------



## Liquefy (Jan 26, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> To all that remembered that Nintendo messed up the European Wii Game Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City
> If they get lazy again, they could and most likely will call it Animal Crossing: Let's be the Mayor.
> 
> Sadly it might happen or it may not, but that title really ruined it for me in Europe.



The Japanese, European, and Korean versions all have the same name (though in different languages).
It is the North American version that has the unique name.

How did "lazy" Nintendo "mess up" the European version name?


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 26, 2011)

Animal Crossing: It's Mayor Time!

Animal Crossing: Tortimer Retires

Animal Crossing: Mayorama

Animal Crossing: Own a town full of animals

Animal Crossing: A mayor is you

lololol


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 26, 2011)

Animal Crossing: It's Mayor Time!

Animal Crossing: Tortimer Retires

Animal Crossing: Mayorama

Animal Crossing: Own a town full of animals

Animal Crossing: A mayor is you

lololol

Especially "A Mayor Is You".


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Super Rad Awesome Ultra Cool 3DS


----------



## [Nook] (Jan 26, 2011)

Prof Gallows said:


> Animal Crossing: Super Rad Awesome Ultra Cool 3DS


 
NONONONO

Animal Crossing: A Mayor Is You


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> NONONONO
> 
> Animal Crossing: A Mayor Is You


 
Animal Crossing: Mayor for a Day(But actually, it's forever.)


----------



## Disturbia (Jan 26, 2011)

Liquefy said:


> The Japanese, European, and Korean versions all have the same name (though in different languages).
> It is the North American version that has the unique name.
> 
> How did "lazy" Nintendo "mess up" the European version name?


Even from an American stance I feel the European/Japanese/Korean titles are really stupid. "Let's Go to the City" makes it sound like it's a game just for kids, which doesn't lend well to adolescents and adults looking to pick up a copy. "City Folk" is a pretty abominable title, too, though.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 26, 2011)

Animal Crossing 3D (I'm smellin' the return of "64")


----------



## FalconLouis (Jan 27, 2011)

SSgt. Garrett said:


> Animal Crossing 3D (I'm smellin' the return of "64")


 
Yeah, that trend is coming back.
Also: Harvest Crossing, Friends of the town you'll be taking care of.
Wow. That sure hurt to write. >_>


----------



## SodaDog (Jan 27, 2011)

the euro title ruined it for me and caused some confusion! i hope that dosent happen on AC3DS


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 27, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Animal Crossing: It's Mayor Time!



This!


----------



## SamXX (Jan 27, 2011)

One thing's for sure, it will be CHEEESY.


----------



## Caius (Jan 27, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Insert title template here


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 27, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Super Happy Furniture Simulation Adorable Third Dimension


----------



## Hal (Jan 27, 2011)

It should be
ANIMAL CROSSING: I'M RUNNING THINGS NOW SON! For the 3DS


----------



## JDMP (Feb 18, 2011)

Animal crossing 3ds


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 18, 2011)

ANICAML CROSSING: A MAYOR IS YOU

ADMIT THAT IS THE BEST

(oh, and cookie for whoever sees wut i did thar with "anicaml")


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2011)

Most likely Animal Crossing 3DS


----------



## drsheldoncooper (Feb 18, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Let's Make A Lame Game!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 19, 2011)

drsheldoncooper said:


> Animal Crossing: Let's Make A Lame Game!


 
Animal Crossing: You don't really know much about it!


----------



## drsheldoncooper (Feb 19, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Animal Crossing: You don't really know much about it!


 
Animal Crossing: But The Characters look Anorexic And the People Are Far Too Tall!


----------



## drsheldoncooper (Feb 19, 2011)

Hal said:


> It should be
> ANIMAL CROSSING: I'M RUNNING THINGS NOW SON! For the 3DS


 
Rofl! This xD


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Let's go to the 3D


but seriously I think _Animal Crossing: 3DS_ is good enough


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous (Feb 20, 2011)

*Animal Crossing: STOP WALKING ON THE GRASS

Oh I thought we were talking about City Folk. :/*


----------



## muffun (Feb 20, 2011)

_Animal Crossing: Hey Look At Us We're On the 3DS and All New and Improved With New Features You'll Probably Dislike (Psst, It's Really Still The Same But Now With More 3D)_

AC: HLAUWO3ANIWNFYPD(PIRSSBNWM3)


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 20, 2011)

drsheldoncooper said:


> Animal Crossing: But The Characters look Anorexic And the People Are Far Too Tall!


 
Animal Crossing: But Everyone Grows Up Sooner Or Later And What's So Bad?

AC: BEGUSOLAWSB

I can almost pronounce it!


----------



## Whiskers (Feb 20, 2011)

"Animal Crossing: Let's Pop out the Screen"

Totally.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 20, 2011)

Whiskers said:


> "Animal Crossing: Let's Pop out the Screen"
> Totally.


 
This!


----------



## drsheldoncooper (Feb 20, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Animal Crossing: But Everyone Grows Up Sooner Or Later And What's So Bad?



Animal Crossing: Why Are We Talking Like This And Because It Scares Me!


----------



## bud (Feb 20, 2011)

Animal Crossing: We finally got it right this time


----------



## AVGanondorf (Feb 20, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Animal Crossing: Super Happy Furniture Simulation Adorable Third Dimension


 
Sounds VERY Japanese...   XD


----------



## TheEmeraldAngel (Feb 20, 2011)

Hal said:


> It should be
> ANIMAL CROSSING: I'M RUNNING THINGS NOW SON! For the 3DS


 
YES! Or it could be something like this:
Animal Crossing: Total Town Corruption!
Animal Crossing: Let's Kick Tortimer Out of Office!
Animal Crossing: Let's Run A Town We Know Nothing About!
Or my personal favorite>>> Animal Crossing: Why Are These Animals Talking to Me?!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 20, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Let's Play a Game + Guns (w/ wiimotion+)


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 20, 2011)

drsheldoncooper said:


> Animal Crossing: Why Are We Talking Like This And Because It Scares Me!


 
Animal Crossing: I Do Not Know Why But It Is A Very Good Way To Communicate

AC: IDNKWBIIAVGWTC


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 21, 2011)

Animal Crossing: My plan to assainate Tortimer and take over the town has worked!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 21, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Animal Crossing: My plan to assainate Tortimer and take over the town has worked!



How's this?
Animal Crossing 3D: LHIUWAPAVFEUTRDAERTIJAROACLGTTC

Reply to know what it stands for.


----------



## Callie (Feb 22, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Screw democracy, I'm ruling this place now!


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Mar 8, 2011)

AC: Aww **** Nintendo ****ed this ****ty title so Nintendo is a jackass(PSST: They hate you)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 9, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Lets see Phyllis ***** at you now you're her boss


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 9, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Yay Everyone Is Tall Which Obviously Appeals To Older Kids Which Nintendo Thinks And I'm Replacing Tortimer Because He's Old

AC: YEITWOATOKWNTAIRTBHO


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 10, 2011)

AC: Kingdom
AC: Revenge
AC: Reset Now!


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Mar 10, 2011)

Animal Crossing: GREAT! Now all the animals will be sucking up to you MORE now that your mayor.


----------



## Liv (Mar 10, 2011)

Animal Crossing: LOL WE MAKES MONIES FROM MAKING ANOTHER GAME WITH THE SAME EVERYTHING BUT THEY'RE TALL SO IT WORKS GUYS RIGHT?????


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 10, 2011)

Liv said:


> Animal Crossing: LOL WE MAKES MONIES FROM MAKING ANOTHER GAME WITH THE SAME EVERYTHING BUT THEY'RE TALL SO IT WORKS GUYS RIGHT?????


 
Animal Crossing: WE MAEKZ THEM TALL CUZ KIDS PLAYIN THEM FEEL LIKE BIG KIDZ

AC: WMTTCKPTFLBK


----------



## MasterC (Mar 10, 2011)

My idea,ON A SIGN!!!


Spoiler: My made up AC 3DS title



------------------------
|      Animal Crossing      |
|___________________  |
   |                           |
 -------------------------
| AT LAST! You have made|
|it to the the 3DS.Lets fire |
| Tortimor to Mars and      |
|make you mayor of a       |
|stranded island!!!!!!!!!!!!!! |
---------------------------  FAIL


----------



## Niya (Mar 12, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> NONONONO
> 
> Animal Crossing: A Mayor Is You


 
NO

Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the Zoo


----------



## 8bit (Mar 12, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Robbing the Bank


----------



## [Nook] (Mar 12, 2011)

Kylie said:


> NO
> 
> Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the Zoo


 
NOPE

SINCE MINE IS THE BEST AND NONE OTHER, THIS THREAD IS OVER


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 12, 2011)

Kylie said:


> NO
> 
> Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the Zoo


 I know this is off topic, but since it's my thread, I will say that I cannot believe that [Nook]'s username doesn't break quotes anymore...


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow I'm surprised too.

Probable (and stupid) name - AC: Perfect Paradise
True name - AC: We replaced the 100000000000000 year old mayor finally


----------



## KlopiTackle (Mar 22, 2011)

AC: ON A HOLIDAY WITH ANIMALS


----------



## Keiichi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hm, what about "Animal Crossing: A New Life."
Eh, my idea sucks.


----------



## twinkinator (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like something Nintendo would do though...


----------



## vampiricrogue (Apr 23, 2011)

Considering I didnt read the other ideas, i figured it would be called "Animal Crossing: It's your Town." ....the word "duh" comes to mind. Or "Your in Charge." when though you kind of were from the start...

....but thats just my personal thought....


----------



## DancinBee (Apr 24, 2011)

Animal Crossing and the Philosophers coffee.
That would be epic.


----------



## KCourtnee (Apr 29, 2011)

Animal Crossing: You Have Been Elected To Mayor A Town Full Of Animals That Walk Upright And Talk.


----------



## Tails (May 8, 2011)

I think they'll go with a more generic title like "Animal Crossing 3D"
I can't think of any other creative titles


----------



## brewster22 (May 9, 2011)

rumor is its animal crossing new frontier


----------



## Tails (May 9, 2011)

brewster22 said:


> rumor is its animal crossing new frontier


Where did you get that rumor?


----------



## Jake (May 10, 2011)

He made it up. It doesn't even sound right.

He didn't it actually is a rumor across the internet, just google the title and you'll see results, but I still doubt it 'cause it doesn't sound like Animal Crossing.


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 10, 2011)

Animal crossing BIDOOF


----------



## KCourtnee (May 12, 2011)

brewster22 said:


> rumor is its animal crossing new frontier



If its a rumor, why have I never ever EVER heard of it? I think its your made-up rumor.


----------



## Thunder (May 12, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> If its a rumor, why have I never ever EVER heard of it? I think its your made-up rumor.


 
Rumors don't always mean that everyone's heard of it. :U


----------



## KCourtnee (May 13, 2011)

I hear everything


----------



## Jake (May 13, 2011)

KCourtnee said:


> I hear everything


 If you read my post... *facepalm*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 13, 2011)

Animal Crossing: The quest to destroy the one ring


----------



## KlopiTackle (May 13, 2011)

AC:TIME TO KILL TORTIMER


----------



## KCourtnee (May 13, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> If you read my post... *facepalm*


 
Mmm obviously I did. I didn't even have to read it. I heard it


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 13, 2011)

AC: ............ Lokk our europe department can't even think of a decent name so lets just call it 3ds


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2011)

Animal Crossing: I wish all these stupid noobs would stop spamming with their ****ty name titling.


^^ win


----------



## QuickKidQuips (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'm kind of hoping for a worthy title. 

Random person: "Hey, what're you playing on your 3DS?"
Me: Animal Crossing Let's Be Mayor .___.
Random person: Oh...


----------



## KCourtnee (Jun 1, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Let us be the mayor of an unknown town filled with talking animals who move in and out based on the statistics of your town and the condition and their love towards you as you wander aboot catching bugs and fish and donating them nto your own town's museum while watering the flowers and bushes and keeping bthe town looking beautiful and lively.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 1, 2011)

....

I think its a bit to short


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 10, 2011)

Animal Crossing: New tortimer

Animal Crossing: Mayor life

Animal Crossing: New world

Animal Crossing: Advanced

Animal Crossing: Dimensions

Thats all I got for now, but I'll post more.


----------



## dusttball (Jun 10, 2011)

Animal Crossing: *Communism *


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jun 10, 2011)

'Welcome to Animal Crossing' :3


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 10, 2011)

dusttball said:


> Animal Crossing: *Communism *


 
I fully support this name.


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bogmire said:


> I fully support this name.


 
i dont


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> i dont


 Okay.


----------



## Wolfmaster (Jun 10, 2011)

You know, there is a possibility the game will just be called "Animal Crossing". That's what the trailer said...


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

Wolfmaster said:


> You know, there is a possibility the game will just be called "Animal Crossing". That's what the trailer said...


 Trailers usually doesn't show the correct title. At least not in early trailers.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 10, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Trailers usually doesn't show the correct title. At least not in early trailers.


And this was an early trailer...


----------



## Yokie (Jun 10, 2011)

twinkinator said:


> And this was an early trailer...


 Exactly.


----------



## jebug29 (Jun 10, 2011)

I think they should just name it Animal Crossing 3DS, because more than likely they'll choose a weird name anyway, but so far a lot of titles for the 3DS have been named "Game name 3DS"


----------



## Callie (Jun 11, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Dictatorship Mayorian Times!


----------



## dusttball (Jun 12, 2011)

I think there's a good chance the game will be called Animal Crossing 3DS, mainly because they bought www.animalcrossing3ds.com but for now the site just takes you to Nintendo's home page.

Also: It will NOT be called 'Welcome to Animal Crossing'.  That is on every one of the title sequence signs, with the actual version title attached to the bottom. 

Exhibit A: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3177/2672617462_27893536f8.jpg


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 12, 2011)

" Animal Crossing: Lets be the mayor"...........Nah, it just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Ade4265 (Oct 3, 2011)

Stupid Title -  Animal Crossing: Tortimer's Time Runs Out
Possible Title - Animal Crossing: A Mayor's Life


----------



## Superpie36 (Oct 4, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Let's go to Town Hall


----------



## Superpie36 (Oct 4, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Let's Change our Pants
Animal Crossing: Good Bye, Tortimer
Animal Crossing 3D
Animal Crossing: Longer Bodies


----------



## Mr.Nook (Oct 4, 2011)

Ade4265 said:


> Possible Title - Animal Crossing: A Mayor's Life



I choose this title, I think is quite coherent.


----------



## binkat (Oct 4, 2011)

yup, i definitely like 'Animal Crossing: A Mayor's Life' 

How about just 'Animal Crossing'? or with '3DS' at the end? Maybe it'll just be that simple. 

I hope they still have the funny little 'nintendo' at  the start screen, like in Wild World. That was cute.


----------



## NeonAndross (Oct 5, 2011)

binkat said:


> yup, i definitely like 'Animal Crossing: A Mayor's Life'
> 
> How about just 'Animal Crossing'? or with '3DS' at the end? Maybe it'll just be that simple.
> 
> I hope they still have the funny little 'nintendo' at  the start screen, like in Wild World. That was cute.



I sure hope too! but I hope it's like the gamecube version where there are a few different Nintendo voices.


----------



## Haggis562 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Animal Crossing: Let's go to the 3D
> 
> 
> but seriously I think _Animal Crossing: 3DS_ is good enough



lololl

Yeah I thought a lazy title would go along those lines. 
Simply enough even: Animal Crossing 3D

or

Animal Crossing: Let's Go Swimming!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 5, 2011)

"Animal Crossing: A Mayor's Life" reminds me of Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life... 
It's not a bad title, I've just kinda heard it before. 

I kinda liked "Animal Crossing: My Town"


----------



## Ade4265 (Oct 7, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Let's Build a Town.


----------



## Kip (Oct 10, 2011)

it could be Animal Crossing: Run This Town Or or or or or ummmm idk


----------



## SodaDog (Oct 17, 2011)

idc about the Uk title of city folk. They even did this to Nintendogs + Cats by changing neighbours names!


----------



## Sam (Oct 17, 2011)

Animal Crossing: A New Frontier sounds ok... but I'm still hoping it could be Animal Crossing: Let's Sit On Tree Stumps... *Face Palms* 

Or of course, Animal Crossing: Crossing Animals.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> Animal Crossing: Let's Sit On Tree Stumps... *Face Palms*


This has GOT to be the winner. xD


----------



## Kip (Oct 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> Or of course, Animal Crossing: Crossing Animals.



XD Me and my Animal Crossing friends said that before!


----------



## Sheeps Tor (Oct 24, 2011)

I actually laughed at that title.


----------



## Loocyloo (Oct 25, 2011)

Animal crossing: Swimming at last!


----------



## TheFarmboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Animal Crossing: The World is Yours.

Wait, that sounds like a decent title, though it might've been copyrighted.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Nov 26, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Animal Tracks looks to be back...


----------



## annamalcrossing (Nov 27, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Let's be followed by a stalker! (secretary)
Animal Crossing:Lets play while our brother annoys us!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 28, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Super Ethical Animal Crossing Reality Climax 4! in 3D! for the Nintendo 3DS!!!


----------



## DavidHJackson (Nov 29, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Death Takes Tortimer
Animal Crossing: Aftermath of the Soviet Revolution  
Animal Crossing: Benches

But really, something along the lines of "Friendly Frontier" or "L[rest of word] Lands"


----------



## Keenan (Nov 30, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if they simply called it Animal Crossing 3ds.

If they are creative, they might call it something along the lines of Animal Crossing: Dream Town or Animal Crossing: You Rule!
(Stupid titles, but a bit better then 3ds.)


----------



## ThatACfan (Dec 1, 2011)

Animal Crossing: New Frontier iv seen that thrown around somewhere.


----------



## Static (Dec 4, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Your time to be mayor
Animal Crossing: You the boss!
Animal Crossing: Animals obey you

XDD


----------



## Callie (Dec 4, 2011)

Animal Crossing: WHY DIDN'T YOU PAY ATTENTION TO THE SIGN?!
Although I guess that would make more sense if all the animals in the game were dead...


----------



## Kip (Dec 4, 2011)

Callie said:


> Animal Crossing: WHY DIDN'T YOU PAY ATTENTION TO THE SIGN?!
> Although I guess that would make more sense if all the animals in the game were dead...


ROFL!!


Animal Crossing: Home Improvement


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 4, 2011)

Animal Crossing: Episode Four: A New Hope


----------



## Static (Dec 4, 2011)

Prof Gallows said:


> Animal Crossing: Episode Four: A New Hope



LOL XD It's all dramatic


----------



## Deku Scrub (Jan 16, 2012)

How about Animal Crossing Mayor For Forever

Animal Crossing You be the Mayor

Animal Crossing Is this Heaven? LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 16, 2012)

I personally don't think that "Animal Crossing: Let's go to the city!" is a ridiculous name. I still like City Folk more though.I think they might put effort into it. I mean, honestly, Let's Be The Mayor isn't half bad either. Just saying.
...
...
...
I have a HUGE AC:CF poster on my wall lol 
...
...
...
and a few SMB Club Nintendo posters lol :y


----------



## Kip (Jan 16, 2012)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I personally don't think that "Animal Crossing: Let's go to the city!" is a ridiculous name. I still like City Folk more though.I think they might put effort into it. I mean, honestly, Let's Be The Mayor isn't half bad either. Just saying.
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



Gahhh I'm so jealous! how do you get posters? i can't seem to find any!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 17, 2012)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I personally don't think that "Animal Crossing: Let's go to the city!" is a ridiculous name. I still like City Folk more though.I think they might put effort into it.


I just think that it's a little bit longwinded...


----------



## Berry (Jan 18, 2012)

I hope that the European name won't be that cheesy again   I also didn't like "Let's go to the City", sounded like it were only for little kids. This considered, I think a really boring name like "Animal Crossing 3D" or "Animal Crossing 4" wouldn't be that bad...  
Animal Crossing: Your own little town *vomit*
Animal Crossing: Let's own this place
Animal Crossing: (Let's) be the Mayor 'I guess it's gonna be this one..'

Let's hope for the best!


----------



## Kip (Jan 18, 2012)

Lol Your own little town!

Animal Crossing: Mall Folk
Animal Crossing: Mall People

Lol!


----------



## Tom.Nook (Jan 23, 2012)

I really liked Animal Crossing Wild Worlds name!


----------



## Kip (Jan 23, 2012)

Same here! it had a good title!


----------



## .IE. (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe Animal Crossing : New World? I dunno, just a thought.


----------



## Drakeon (Jan 30, 2012)

Animal Crossing: 3DS
The ultimate title for a 3DS game. Just stick 3DS on it, and it'll be golden.


----------



## Anna (Jan 30, 2012)

Haha ac:3ds would be so easy


----------



## Wolfenstein (Jan 30, 2012)

Animal Crossing - Let's Be Opressive
Animal Crossing - Malevolent Mayor
Animal Crossing - Wild 3D Land World

haha... urmm kidding...

I don't mind what they call it... Wild World was a great name yeah, and the whole concept of that game and the boxart... all flawless in my opnion...

I'm actually lost for ideas as to what to call it... serious ideas anyway.

Animal Crossing - Hail to the Chief?


----------



## Anna (Jan 30, 2012)

Animal Crossing: Run the town

I hope they come up with something creative and not childish


----------



## Kip (Jan 31, 2012)

^ yes i totally agree!

Animal Crossing: Wild Folk
Animal Crossing: City World
Animal Crossing: Good/Bad

Haha some randomness


----------



## Anna (Jan 31, 2012)

I love the names Wild World and Population Growing <3 
I hope they do something along the lines of these
combine the two Growing World just please something cute haha


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 31, 2012)

Animal Crossing: Let's be the Mayor - AC: LbtM


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a giant AC:CF poster from getting the guide back in 2009. 

I gotta feeling.....woo hoo..... that AC:3DS is gonna be the second best Animal Crossing game ever..... That the best will forever be AC:GCN..... That tonight's gonna be a good good night of playing AC:GCN and Super Mario All Stars + Super Mario World on the SNES..... woo hoo lol


----------



## dnrg (Feb 24, 2012)

Animal Crossing: A New Village
PLEASE Just name it Ac3ds. I've gotten so used to that name now.


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I have to agree, I like the sound of Animal Crossing 3DS. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Kip (Feb 25, 2012)

That seems a bit too basic for me ^-^; i guess I'm just picky.


----------



## Static (Feb 26, 2012)

Animal Crossing: New World? Idk, and yes this is stupid title <-


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 26, 2012)

My name ideas below.

1. Animal Crossing: Planet 3D
2. Animal Crossing: The Next Generation (Star Trek Inspired Idea)
3. Animal Crossing: Big City Life (Hello kitty inspired idea)
4. Animal Crossing: Mayor Me
5. Animal Crossing: Kingdom (MySims and Facebook Inspired Idea)

That's all I could think up.
I hope they keep it as Animal Crossing 3DS.
I'm so happy with that name and used to it.


----------



## Kip (Feb 27, 2012)

I like those names!!


----------



## Kami (Mar 3, 2012)

I dunno if it's fake or not but I saw box art that said "Animal Crossing: New Frontier"


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Mar 3, 2012)

Kami said:


> I dunno if it's fake or not but I saw box art that said "Animal Crossing: New Frontier"



If you're talking about this, then it's just fanmade and not official.

But if it was real, I wouldn't have a problem with that title. In fact, I actually kind of like it.


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2012)

Kami said:


> I dunno if it's fake or not but I saw box art that said "Animal Crossing: New Frontier"









This?

It's fake, no official box art yet


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 3, 2012)

I like the New Frontier name but the fan-made box art seems a little too crowded if you know what I mean. It's nice though, but not for an official box.


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Mar 3, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I like the New Frontier name but the fan-made box art seems a little too crowded if you know what I mean. It's nice though, but not for an official box.



I agree. It's just too busy for me, but the name is pretty appealing and it suits the game well. But for some reason I keep on thinking it sounds like the title for a Western movie... I dont know, I guess it's just me, haha.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 3, 2012)

Paigey said:


> I agree. It's just too busy for me, but the name is pretty appealing and it suits the game well. But for some reason I keep on thinking it sounds like the title for a Western movie... I dont know, I guess it's just me, haha.



Let's kick our spurs and live in our boots, we're going to the old animal crossing west in the new Frontier. Well wrangle us up some fine cow folk and have our selfs a good o fashion camp fire on the beach.


----------



## Kip (Mar 3, 2012)

ROFL!!

For some reason i don't like the title New Frontier much anymore ^-^;


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeeee-haw! Giddy up, folks! There's a new sheriff in town and his name is...




_...Tom Nook?_


----------



## Kip (Mar 4, 2012)

Ahaha!!

It's Tom Norris!


Here is another name i just thought of

Animal Crossing: Another Universe


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Mar 4, 2012)

Animal crossing, not just for chickens


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 4, 2012)

New Animal Crossing.

Nintendo: "But how is that a stupid title?! New Super Mario Bros was a big hit!"

Wouldn't surprise me one bit if this happened.


----------



## Miss Anonymous (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, God. That name would just drive me crazy. 

How about "Animal Crossing: Let's Go Swimmin', Y'all!" or "Animal Crossing: Parallel Dimension". xD


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks (Mar 4, 2012)

Animal Crossing: We Wear Shorts!!!


----------



## Kip (Mar 5, 2012)

Animal Crossing Lets go to the Island!


----------



## MasterC (Mar 5, 2012)

Kip said:


> Animal Crossing Lets go to the Island!



Animal Crossing: Island Folk


----------



## RisingSun (Mar 5, 2012)

MasterC said:


> Animal Crossing: Island Folk



I like that one...even if it is probably too close to City Folk


----------



## Kip (Mar 5, 2012)

Animal Crossing: Crossing Waters


----------



## Jake (Mar 5, 2012)

New Frontier sounds ****


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2012)

I like New Frontier, and that cover..might as well make it that for me..


----------



## Julie (Mar 11, 2012)

Animal Crossing: Chubby Characters No More
Animal Crossing: Let's Sit on Tree Stumps
Animal Crossing: Forget Being the Mayor... I CAN FREAKING SWIM.

haha, but in all seriousness, I hope Nintendo doesn't choose a cheesy title again.


----------



## Kip (Mar 11, 2012)

I honestly loved the names wild world and city folk! hopefully its something along those lines.


----------



## missanimalcrossing2012 (Mar 17, 2012)

Animal Crossing: Lets Jump into the ocean and drown!


----------



## Spong3Holly (Mar 18, 2012)

I like the Wild World title and the City Folk one is not bad (Let's Go To The City is too long I think). I guess it doesn't really matter too much, but I hope the title for 3DS version is good, although I'm not sure what it could be


----------



## Kip (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope we get an official name soon!


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (May 3, 2012)

Im okay with any sort of new info!!


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

I know this thread isn't that old, but did it really need to be bumped?
This thread is asking for title suggestions, now "i want new info" and we already got new info...


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 4, 2012)

Animal crossing: bug net to face your neighbor.


----------



## Jake (May 4, 2012)

Okay, everyone should stop with the stupid titles.

The Japanese name it "Jump Out" so you should be suggesting a somewhat English translation of that


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 5, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Okay, everyone should stop with the stupid titles.
> 
> The Japanese name it "Jump Out" so you should be suggesting a somewhat English translation of that


I thought this was a stupid title for ac thread.... Maybe I just misunderstood


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

Yes, but we atleast have an estimate of what the english release should equivilate to, so maybe you should take this thread seriously and stop using it as a spam thread, that's the only thing annoying me


----------

